
ITConversation using Amazon S3  for Infrastructure-on-Demand - bootload
http://www.blogarithms.com/index.php/archives/2007/02/03/amazon-for-infrastructure-on-demand/
======
bootload
follows on from a point I made earlier ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=2866>

